# What kind of tortoise do I have?



## Zaaacharyyy (Jul 27, 2011)

What type of tortoise do I have?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Zachary:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where you are?

Its a desert tortoise (gopherus agassizii). What happened to his neck?


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello Zachary and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Zaaacharyyy (Jul 27, 2011)

He cut it somehow that was before it healed but now it's fine.
I'm from California 

And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome and he is a handsome one


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

twit a woo xx


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## River14 (Jul 28, 2011)

Zaaacharyyy said:


> What type of tortoise do I have?
> http://s579.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=e7422102.jpg&evt=user_media_share



Im clueless, but dont worry Im sure its a survivor, or why would it have chosen you?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with Yvonne  It's a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizii_.

Danny


----------



## Laura (Jul 28, 2011)

where did you get him from? it looks like he got stuck under a fence and injured himself..


----------



## Shelly (Jul 28, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Its a desert tortoise (gopherus agassizii). What happened to his neck?



That Nuchal scute looks pretty small. Another hybrid?


----------



## Candy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shelly said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Its a desert tortoise (gopherus agassizii). What happened to his neck?
> ...



Oh my gosh Shelly that signature video is too funny to watch.


----------

